# pics of tanks and fish



## angel_fish (Jan 25, 2007)

Here are some pics of a couple of my tanks and some of my fish. Here is the 10gallon along with Fred the Betta. As soon as I get a carpet plant going, it will change its looks dramatically.


















Here are pics of my breeder pair of angels in the 29g
koi female








gold marble male


----------



## angel_fish (Jan 25, 2007)

Here are pics from my 125gallon. This tank is my baby. It is finally getting to the point where I am fairly pleased with the way it is looking. The plants still have a lot of filling in to do though. Please excuse the rubber bands holding the moss and anubias to the wood until they attach.

















one of my koi angels








German Blue Blusher angel








another koi angel








Here is a flower from one of my dwarf sags.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't typically like angels, but yours have quite nice colors. 

Nice pics


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How can you not like Angels  

Your Koi angel is beautiful! I like to see the ten gallon when you get the foreground plant planted. The 125G looks nice.


----------



## angel_fish (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you. I love my angels. My favorite is the koi that is snowy white with just a little orange on his head.

I plan on making the 10g have something of an Iwugami(sp?) look. The stem plants are only there for cycling purposes. Plus I don't currently have enough HC to get a good carpet going yet. The LFS is also supposed to order me some rock for it. I guess I am going to have to be really patient with this one .

The 125g has been an endless source of frustration. It constantly has an algae issue of some sort. The driftwood is so infested with BBA that I finally pulled it last night. I then noticed that it smelled pretty bad like it was rotting on the bottom :shock:. Makes me wonder if it was contributing to my algae problems. The tank actually looks a lot bigger without it. Now I am even happier with the look :-D. I didn't really change the placement of the plants much.


----------

